
IBM and Hortonworks to deliver an open data science and machine learning platform - ron-ibm
https://developer.ibm.com/dwblog/2017/ibm-hortonworks-expand-partnership-help-businesses-accelerate-data-driven-decision-making/
======
lars_francke
What this really means is that IBM is discontinuing IOP & BigInsights.

Hortonworks will get all the IBM customers and offer BigSQL support.

No mention at all about the other value-adds (e.g. BigReplicate etc.) that
were part of BigInsights. Do you have any idea about those?

Also what about Kafka support which will not be available in HDP 3 and going
forward. Do current IBM customers need to license HDF in addition to HDP &
BigSQL?

